# july 22-24 busco beach



## quadlover489 (Feb 10, 2010)

its a few of us going to busco beach for my bday weekend and figured id put it on here and see if anyone else would like to ride we try to go there once a month at least last months ride was awesome


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm trying to put together a small group for this weekend as well, would be cool to meet up!


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Were rolling out early Friday morning or possibly tonight bringing the camp rhino and the 650. Text me 704 202 4527 when you guys get down and we can catch up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm here with a buddy of mine were across the pond toward the end of the dragstrip. Sprinter camper just got set up good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

im heading out there in the am ill be on the rzr, might see yall out there


----------

